# Hostnames



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 11, 2013)

Ever sit at the order form and just don't have an idea for the hostname? Are you a person who enters random numbers and letters into the hostname and changes it later to something inappropriate on Solus?

Well, I'm asking you now, the vpsBoard community, what are some funny, weird, scary hostnames that you or someone you know (wink wink) has put in the form before?

I personally have used the following:

- Tactical.Chopsticks

- Poor.College.Student

- ICameInLikeAWrecking.Ball

They're all pretty lame, but I'm sure you all have better hostnames than me!


----------



## rds100 (Oct 11, 2013)

I usually use provider name, or country abbreviation or country abbreviation and digit.

For example: buyvm.(mydomain) or us2.(mydomain) or it1.(mydomain) or de.(mydomain).


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 11, 2013)

I use ns1.domain.tld and ns2.domain.tld


----------



## fisle (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah that's the hardest part when ordering new server.
 

Now I've switched to using NATO phonetic alphabet


----------



## nunim (Oct 11, 2013)

(City or Country)#.(domain).net

For countries where I only have one box, I go with the country name, e.g. it for italy, de for germany, etc.. For countries where I have multiple servers I go with the airport code followed by server number.  For AAAA records if I don't want to use dual stack I'll typically spell out the full name, italy, atlanta, etc..

Examples: 


it.sonicboxes.net <- Italy
italy.sonicboxes.net <- Italy IPv6
atl.sonicboxes.net <- Atlanta 1
atl2.sonicboxes.net <- Atlanta 2
sea.sonicboxes.net <- Seattle
seattle.sonicboxes.net <- Seattle IPv6

I try to use the .COM only for the main website, while the .NET consists of all servers that are part of the network. This way I always know what to write in the hostname field and I can easily do "ping italy" and ping understands what I want since they're all on the same domain. Not that it really matters what you write since it can easily be changed after the server is setup but I do find this to be the simplest way to manage my boxes and keep track of which one is where without resorting to a spreadsheet or similar.  

In my opinion geographical location is the most important factor when I purchase a server so it should be the servers hostname.  I don't want to have to guess where my servers are since usually their tasks are assigned based on physical location.

I am thinking about switching over to using ICAO airport codes for server hostnames so that they will all be the same length, i.e. KATL - Atlanta, KSEA - Seattle,  LIMC -Milan.


----------



## peterw (Oct 11, 2013)

nunim said:


> (City or Country)#.(domain).net
> 
> For countries where I only have one box, I go with the country name, e.g. it for italy, de for germany, etc.. For countries where I have multiple servers I go with the airport code followed by server number.
> 
> ...


Doing the same naming. Helps a lot if I want to open a webpage or ssh connection.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 11, 2013)

For our hosting servers (shared, VPS) I've got with a <animal>.shovehost.com naming scheme. I was gonna do planets but realized that might limit expansion.

For my personal stuff I make it pretty random but descriptive. Location isn't so important to me since I only buy US VPS's (unless it's for nameservers in which case it's ns1, ns2, etc. anyway)...


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Oct 11, 2013)

Always do serverxx.mydomain.com now, i'l reaching server30 now lol.


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, I feel stupid now.

All my hostnames are based on planets from Sci-fi series.

From Doctor Who I have


Trenzalore
Apalapucia
Skaro


----------



## Pmadd (Oct 11, 2013)

I all ways use computer/AI names form tv shows/movies.


Like I currently have Jarvis, Hal, Sky Net, ect.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Oct 12, 2013)

I ask in the main Channel on my IRC network I created for a Pokemon Game for a legendary/rare pokemon's name. Nice and easy.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 12, 2013)

I do have a domain for that. Lets name it "mydomain".

Naming schema is:

[name].[type].mydomain.com

and one for my services:

[servicename].mydomain.com

Like:


uk.vps.mydomain.com
uk2.vps.mydomain.com
tx.vps.mydomain,com
rapsberrypi.wlan.mydomain.com
thinkpad.wlan.mydomain.com
mongodbcluster1.mydomain.com
mongodbcluster2.mydomain.com
mongodbcluster3.mydomain.com
mongodbcluster4.mydomain.com
mongodbcluster5.mydomain.com


----------



## Patrick (Oct 12, 2013)

Keeping my stuff simple with the rate it's growing.

location1.domain.com


----------



## fixidixi (Oct 16, 2013)

well keeping it simple:

star wars planet names


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 16, 2013)

http://namingschemes.com/


----------



## clarity (Oct 16, 2013)

For some reason, I use the last names of famous magicians: Penn, Teller, Burton, Houdini, Copper (Short for Copperfield).


----------



## wdq (Oct 16, 2013)

I used to go with vps.example.com, vps1.example.com... That was perfect before I started getting too many VPS's.

Since then I've been naming them by what they do. It really makes things easier for me. A few examples are web.example.com (web server), vpn.example.com (VPN server), dev.example.com (development server), drive.example.com (drive/storage/sync server), b.quade.co (backup server), d.quade.co (dedicated server)...

On home computers I usually go with firstname-systemtype-number. An example would be name-desk-1 for a primary desktop.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Oct 16, 2013)

I've used based on location like LA1.example.com i've also used Star Wars/Star Trek references.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not as creative as some in here so I simply go for location.example.com.


----------



## bizzard (Oct 17, 2013)

For a change, I use not so frequent color names for the naming. So, the hostnames look like: aeneous.mydomain.com, argent.mydomain.com, azuline.mydomain.com, etc

I can associate an HEX value of the color to the names, which I make use of when running an HTTP server.


----------



## mojeda (Oct 19, 2013)

I used to go by pie flavors (Apple, cherry, pumpkin,etc). I like love pie.


----------



## Quexis (Oct 20, 2013)

Elements in the periodic table.


----------

